# Problems with GE Geospring water heater



## saichele (Aug 23, 2014)

Just installed a new GE Hybrid electric water heater, but I can't get it to start up.  Plumbed it, filled it with water, wired it, hit the power, and all I got was a chime and about 30 seconds of something that sounded like a lackluster compressor.  then it shut down, and the whole time diplayed "ooo" where it should show the water temp.

Anyone have any info on this, or am I hosed.  And without hot water?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Aug 23, 2014)

When they are first powered up they go through a 45 min self test. 1st couple are fan only then 8 min of hp then 20 min of one element and 20 of the other element. did you wire it for 220? when you filled it did you have the hot water open on a faucet somewhere?


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 24, 2014)

what's the install manual say to expect?


----------



## saichele (Aug 24, 2014)

Install manual was remarkably unhelpful.  One diagram showing the wiring hookup, and one table showing the startup test cycle.  And a table of fault codes, none of which were actually displaying.  

But the fan never turned.  There was a faint buzz from the control panel area after the lackluster compressor test.  We left it hooked up displaying triple zeros for a while, but I don't know for a fact that it was 45 minutes.  In the videos it always shows the water temp showing up right at powerup, which is not happening.  just 000, or perhaps ooo.

Steve


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Aug 24, 2014)

It may be broken as it is a compressor and motors. Could have been dropped or something. When you transported it did you lay it on its side? Like a refrigerator it has to be standing upright as long as it was horizontal.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Aug 24, 2014)

You should be able to hit electric only to get by for now.


----------



## Alex Nicolini (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Steve I justo turned on my Geospring and it's doing the same thing weird error ooo 
Have you ever solved that problem?


----------



## boston_102030 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had this same problem (30 seconds of self-check clicking then halt with "ooo").  I called the support line (888-443-4394) which is now Bradford White and they talked me through setting the "personality".  While I suggest you call them, the procedure was:   From 'ooo' use up/down arrow keys to get to "81A".  Press and hold "ENTER" for 3 seconds.  At that point it displays the temp setting (120) and the system proceeds with the rest of the powerup sequence as describe in the documentation.   That sequence includes the 2 minute self-check, 22 minutes of compressor/fans, then normal operation/heating in Hybrid mode.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 15, 2017)

boston_102030 said:


> I had this same problem (30 seconds of self-check clicking then halt with "ooo").  I called the support line (888-443-4394) which is now Bradford White and they talked me through setting the "personality".  While I suggest you call them, the procedure was:   From 'ooo' use up/down arrow keys to get to "81A".  Press and hold "ENTER" for 3 seconds.  At that point it displays the temp setting (120) and the system proceeds with the rest of the powerup sequence as describe in the documentation.   That sequence includes the 2 minute self-check, 22 minutes of compressor/fans, then normal operation/heating in Hybrid mode.



Just curious, boston_102030, are you affiliated with GE at all?  I only ask because your answer is very technical and you just joined the forum yesterday to specifically answer the issue posted earlier.  This would tell me you are part of some type of social media response team for GE that scans social media to improve product support and profile.  Just curious, as I imagine this is the next step in brand management.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 15, 2017)

That would be great if all manufacturers did that more!


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Sep 20, 2017)

Except that GE is know longer in the appliance business. Bradford white  bought the water heater line.


----------



## semipro (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe @boston_102030 is wtith Bradford White then.


----------



## woodgeek (Sep 24, 2017)

semipro said:


> Maybe @boston_102030 is wtith Bradford White then.



I prefer to think that he/she is an AI posting from the future.  Perhaps we should ask for stock tips?

@boston_102030 got any?


----------



## semipro (Sep 24, 2017)

woodgeek said:


> I prefer to think that he/she is an AI posting from the future.  Perhaps we should ask for stock tips?
> 
> @boston_102030 got any?


Elon just flinched.


----------



## vinny11950 (Sep 24, 2017)

boston_102030 is probably a Russian spammer who likes Hearth.com and likes to spend his break time in the Green Room.  Welcome Comrade.


----------

